

NextBestAction.com - nextbestaction
http://www.nextbestaction.com

======
cmars232
What is it, and why would I want to use it?

In the first 10 seconds of scrolling through it, this wasn't immediately clear
to me.

------
nextbestaction
Please see the top right corner and click on the ++ ..

Update.. ++ suffixed with "about" to make it more obvious !

------
rms
link to demo?

~~~
nextbestaction
Please "request" for an account at the site ( top right )

~~~
rms
One key thing about the YC school of web app design is to make it as easy and
quick as possible to try the product. By the time I get an email from you with
my password, I will have lost interest.

I would strongly recommend you get a demo that doesn't require a signup -- or,
a signup that is instant and does not require email confirmation.

~~~
cmars232
I second this one. I'm tired of signing up anywhere.

My recommendation is to ask a new user for a user ID only, so they can
contribute content right away. Store a cookie based off of that ID.

Then display a "set password" or "become member" link which prompts the user
to preserve their temporary identity with a password.

